# New kids



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Chaching (purchased from Crossroads Boer Goats) had her 1st set of kids. A beautiful paint doe who appears to be tri-colored, and a traditional buck. Sired by JJL Right On The Money.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is so cute  He is very handsome as well


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my goodness I want that little girl!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Beautiful kids! Congrats


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

They're gorgeous!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you all. Can't believe Victoria hasn't seen this yet. Lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

LOL Found it!! Oh my gosh she is SOO cute! Congrats! So yeah... I sell Chaching because she's trad. out of a paint dam and major color producing sire... and you get the paint doe. LOL That black in there is coming from her grandsire Mr. Rich *EN*.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Beautiful kids! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice indeed.

Figures, when we sell some of our Doe's who never gave us what we want, they turn around and give it to the new goat owner, LOL :wallbang::laugh:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice kids congrats


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol! Isn't that the way it goes? Can't win for loosing. I personally like the paints, but would rather have traditional because of bias judges (especially in wether/market classes). Bahahaha!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Totally! I'm so glad I don't have to worry about biased judges in the ABGA shows as I love color so much!

Showboat did awesome this year. I guess there was that one judge earlier in the season though. He had a problem with her color, right?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha! Yeah Showboat was either 1st or last in class for the most part. Lol. I think she ran into 2 judges that didn't like color.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Geez!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not fair.  I love color too.


----------

